

The truth about Android vs. iPhone market share - strandev
http://www.loopinsight.com/2011/04/28/the-truth-about-android-vs-iphone-market-share/

======
mikerhoads
ummmm, huh? They've always compared OSX (which only run on a handful of Apple
exclusive devices) and windows OSes in the exact same way. No market share
report I've ever seen phrases it as "iphone vs android OS". It is always iOS
phones vs Android OS phones or iOS tablets vs android tablets. I don't
understand what "truth" is being uncovered here.

